

Ask HN: Preferred hosts? - geuis

My old hosting died so I switched my blog to Squarespace. I'm very unhappy with their service. Among other things, they don't provide proper url remapping, so my old link structure was remapped to their own arbitrary setup and has completely killed my search traffic. The other things include inflexible site editing and inability to host non-blog sites. Though that last one isn't really a complaint as I knew that before I signed up.<p>After getting back a brief response to a support ticket about the url mapping not being supported, I am ready to switch back to hosting service that gives me the level of control I want.<p>I checked out Slicehost.com, and the price is right for what I want (basic 256 slice), but I wanted to get some other opinions before I hand over the cc number.<p>Do other HN readers use Slicehost? If not, why, and what similar services do you use?
======
byoung2
I use everything Rackspace Cloud offers:

1\. Cloud Sites - managed cloud hosting. Code it and load it and it scales
automatically - storage, databases, the works. They have clusters for PHP,
MySQL, .NET, MSSQL, SSL, and you can even run .NET and PHP in the same folder,
and they can access the same databases (great for forum migrations!)

2\. Cloud Servers - it's run on the same platform as Slicehost, in the same
datacenter. Can't beat the price at pennies per hour to start, and you can
resize servers on the fly.

3 Cloud Files - similar to S3, with built in Limelight CDN capability. I use
it for static hosting for all of my sites. For the same price as S3, you get
Limelight's footprint of edge servers.

Plus, when you're ready to grow, with Rackspace you can tie your cloud setup
in with their dedicated servers.

------
noodle
slicehost. the only problems i've ever had with any slices are problems i've
inflicted upon myself. it is exactly what is advertised.

------
msie
I chose Linode because they offer 32-bit kernels. This means that Rails
processes use up less memory. Their documentation isn't as good as Slicehost's
and they currently don't have a backup service.

~~~
jcapote
Exactly. And they are cheaper per MB as well. Linode has been great for me.

------
ankeshk
My recommendations:

Unmanaged hosting = slicehost

Managed hosting = liquidweb

